# Motor Rebuilt?



## Budlight Boyz (Sep 4, 2012)

Alright I plan on getting my motor rebuilt and I been talking to one of my friends and he told me when I get my motor rebuilt I'm always going to have problems with it. Is this true?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Not if it's done right


----------



## Budlight Boyz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im getting it done by DSC


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Then u shouldn't have anything to worry about


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I gotta say that doesn't even make sense... Why would you always have problems? As long as it's put together properly you should have less problems. 


Did you mean if you go up in bore/more power you could have more problems with the bike overall?

Dale knows what hes talking about and is a great guy. You can trust him to do an above average job.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Since your going with Dale at DSC there is NOTHING to worry about. Don't listen to your friend he obviously doesn't know what he is talking about. No offense to him I got a few that think they know all too.No pressure Dale.....


----------



## Budlight Boyz (Sep 4, 2012)

@Waddaman Man I didnt think it made sense to not real sure where he got this infor. from or if he made it up thats why I asked bc this is my first 4 wheeler and I really dont know much about them.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

dale and parker at dsc do amazing work! my boy Bundy had his dune bike done by them and no problems and all i can say is wowo on power! rebuild that sucker u dont have nothing to worry about. Ya friend dk what hes talking about


----------

